# Favorite turkey hunting broadhead



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Was considering using the bow for turkey season this year , but am not sure if my 3 blade muzzys are the best choice . What are some of your favorite broadheads for killing a big longbeard ?


----------



## Backtroll (Mar 7, 2010)

Gobbler Guillotine - aim for the head - "Wacks and Stacks em"


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm going to try a Rage 3 blade. The Rage 3 blade did not pass thru any deer for me this year. I'm hoping the arrow sticks in the bird like it did the deer. I think a Muzzy would have a better chance of passing all the way thru the bird. Some go for a head shot with guillotine's, but that seems like a tough shot to me. Either way, good luck I think it will be a challenge. Let us know how you do.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Steel force makes a great turkey head. I haven't had a chance personally to shoot turks but my friends have stacked a few up. I've shot a handful of geese with them and they performed well....Arrows stay in the birds.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

watch the video

http://www.arrowds.com/index.htm


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a buddy shoot a bird with a guillotine two years ago at 5 yds in his blind !!!! Lets just say he took the bird to the check in station in 2 pieces ! 

I am worried about my muzzys passing clear through , which from my understanding you dont want that . I have heard good things on the G5 broadheads , they offer a series of broadheads !


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have used Rocket Hammer head broad heads on two turkeys with good success. Both shots were pass through shots


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

spitfire makes a nice three blade turkey head as well as trophy taker. american broadhead company makes a cool fixed blade head called a turkey tearror that i am going to shoot this year. it is a 3 blad but they are like hooks to keep your head from passing through they look devastating. good luck happy hunting


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

+2 on the rocket hammerhead, 100gr. This is the same broadhead I use for deer hunting, and it is equally effective for deer.

The turkey shot this year w/ hammerhead was a passthru shot the broke both wing bones. Turkey took to flight and crashed in less that 50yrds away.


----------

